# Best speakers within 7k ? (2.1/2.0)



## hitesh (Apr 7, 2016)

Currently, I'm considering Swan M10. Is there anything better out there given the budget ?
Some pointers -
- Need neutral signature
- High clarity
- Not a basshead so I can compromise on bass

I listen to almost everything - rock, blues, jazz, classical, pop, country etc
Some less favourable genres are electronic, rap, party (? is that a genre ? idk) and some similar stuff
Will edit if I think of something more to add. Can't think of anything else right now

Let me know what you guys think are my options


----------



## chillz88 (Apr 14, 2016)

In a same position here. Dont like them to have unnatural bass and prefer them neutral too.  I listen to rock and metal. Sony d9,  longitech z623 are on my list with the swan m10 in now too. Any suggestions? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## High-Fidelity (Apr 14, 2016)

Sony D9 is not a natural sounding speakers and same goes to Logitech Z623. 

Swans M10 has natural sound.


----------



## hitesh (Apr 14, 2016)

After doing a lot of research, it is pretty clear that Swans M10 are much better than any other offering at this price point
I am going for these, will buy them in a few days


----------



## chillz88 (Apr 14, 2016)

High-Fidelity said:


> Sony D9 is not a natural sounding speakers and same goes to Logitech Z623.
> 
> Swans M10 has natural sound.


Thanks. 


hitesh said:


> After doing a lot of research, it is pretty clear that Swans M10 are much better than any other offering at this price point
> I am going for these, will buy them in a few days


Where you planning to get them from? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## hitesh (Apr 15, 2016)

chillz88 said:


> Where you planning to get them from?



I'll be getting them from ebay (Link)
I would've already bought them but then I thought that waiting for a discount is worth it. So now I'll buy these once the "paytm 12% off on ebay" offer goes live (it comes twice a month- once around 15th and then around at the end of the month)
This way I could save 1k . Totally worth it

- - - Updated - - -

*10% off on ebay is live now!!! *(this time 10 instead of 12 but still good enough)
If you want to buy these speakers (obviously Swans M10), now is the time. You can have them for Rs.6480
I am buying one right away

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=287945]chillz88[/MENTION]


----------



## aakaash (Apr 15, 2016)

You are on the right track, go ahead and buy the Swans M10. I am a proud owner of these awesome speakers . Had these for around 2 weeks and I must say these are the best sounding all round speakers one can buy below ₹10000. Period. If you want something specifically for music and willing to save a few hundred rupees, I will suggest you to buy the Swans D1010mkii which are available for around ₹6K. I had the opportunity of owning both of them and hence I made a comparison thread here. Good luck!


----------



## hitesh (Apr 15, 2016)

Yup ordered them for 6.5k 
Will reach by 18th or 19th. Really, really excited


----------



## shreeux (Apr 16, 2016)

hitesh said:


> Yup ordered them for 6.5k
> Will reach by 18th or 19th. Really, really excited



Awaiting for Post review...


----------



## hitesh (Apr 16, 2016)

shreeux said:


> Awaiting for Post review...



Yeah sure!


----------



## shreeux (Apr 16, 2016)

hitesh said:


> Yeah sure!




I was select Logitech 623 2.1 for movies

- - - Updated - - -



hitesh said:


> Yup ordered them for 6.5k
> Will reach by 18th or 19th. Really, really excited



6.5k?...Any special discount for you...In ebay sites it shows 7200/-


----------



## hitesh (Apr 16, 2016)

Use this code - PAYTMAPR10 and get 10% off. You will have to do the payment through paytm


----------



## shreeux (Apr 16, 2016)

hitesh said:


> Use this code - PAYTMAPR10 and get 10% off. You will have to do the payment through paytm



Used for Logitech in ebay..price was same in amazon.,


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 17, 2016)

you ordered the M10 or the D1010 ??


----------



## shreeux (Apr 17, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> you ordered the M10 or the D1010 ??



Still not done anything...!!!


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 17, 2016)

ohh.. 

what about [MENTION=132417]hitesh[/MENTION]


----------



## hitesh (Apr 17, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> ohh..
> 
> what about [MENTION=132417]hitesh[/MENTION]



M10 !
I very much wanted the convenience of a 2.0 setup (and the cheaper price ofc) but I couldn't be sure of the bass. I just didn't want to be disappointed so I went with M10


----------



## hitesh (Apr 20, 2016)

Received my Swans M10 !!   
Will update after listening


----------



## chillz88 (Apr 21, 2016)

Looking for the reviews. Confused on m10 and D1010's too.  Wish there was some side by side video comparison. Lol

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## freshseasons (Apr 22, 2016)

D1010 look no further...!


----------



## chillz88 (Apr 24, 2016)

hitesh said:


> Received my Swans M10 !!
> Will update after listening


How is it?  


freshseasons said:


> D1010 look no further...!


Looks nice but i dont know if i would take that risk with no subwoofer and hence the bass. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## madzeus (Jul 12, 2017)

hitesh said:


> Received my Swans M10 !!
> Will update after listening


My setup is with an LG 32" monitor with which i wish to connect Swans M10 as primary sound output,Inputs would be TATA SKY HD+, and secondary input as my LAPTOP monitor.
@hitesh  : please give a review, am very much inclined to buy them and a few queries if you can help me. 
1) Have you tried connecting a DAC with it? does it help with sound output, I talked to hifinage, they told me if you wish to use them for TV using a DAC would help a lot. So can throw any light on it?
2)Comments on the build quality? The cable into satellite speakers are not interchangeable so am afraid i might damage them? Did you face any such problems?
3)Logitech Bluetooth Audio Receiver: did you try considering this/any other bluetooth receiver?? (since using a bluetooth setup would be way more convenient with my phone/tab.)
4)The sound is supposed to be burned in for a few hours? What was the burn in period for you?
5)How do they fare with Action movie/ Games ( read bass heavy explosions ), because i was considering logitech z263 too, but after hearing from a friends set i didnt find the SQ in music and voice clarity (just my opinion) . M 10 are better in voice clarity but does it ever disappoint in bass?? just trying to guage what should expect.
6) Did you ever need a replacement/repair? and if so please do tell us how was the experience with prohomeaudio ?

Dis any one ever buy from hifingage?? how was the experience? Someone give as a Review!!


----------



## madzeus (Jul 12, 2017)

hitesh said:


> Yup ordered them for 6.5k
> Will reach by 18th or 19th. Really, really excited


@hitesh: Sorry for bormbarding you with tags  but could you also tell me the best position to place them, from what i have read they sound best when placed on table, but i do not have the space to place a 2.1 on my desk, can i place them @ 6 feet height above my Monitor, and still have the same sound experience? Finally Hows was the experience and will you recommend them for my setup?? Thank you


----------



## AjaySingh (Jul 12, 2017)

You can go for JBL speaker bar. 
Or if you want 2.1 or 5.1 speakers or bar then go for Philips.


----------



## madzeus (Jul 12, 2017)

AjaySingh said:


> You can go for JBL speaker bar.
> Or if you want 2.1 or 5.1 speakers or bar then go for Philips.


Hi, actually i have a heard quite a lot of good about M10, just want to know how good these really are in comparison to other sets. Do you own a JBL bar?? i have a medium sized room,so doesnt really need to be too loud but i cannot compromise on SQ, given my tight budget 7k,this set has been said to be above par than other 2.1 sets.
I do not have the space for a 5.1, besides wihtin 6-7k i wouldnt get a good set would i?? Please recommend if any model from Philips which are good.


----------



## AjaySingh (Jul 12, 2017)

madzeus said:


> Hi, actually i have a heard quite a lot of good about M10, just want to know how good these really are in comparison to other sets. Do you own a JBL bar?? i have a medium sized room,so doesnt really need to be too loud but i cannot compromise on SQ, given my tight budget 7k,this set has been said to be above par than other 2.1 sets.
> I do not have the space for a 5.1, besides wihtin 6-7k i wouldnt get a good set would i?? Please recommend if any model from Philips which are good.


My friend have JBL speaker which is about 6k. The sound quality of the speaker is awesome. For medium sized room with good sound quality my recommendation is JBL. You can find it on flipkart or amazon.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 13, 2017)

madzeus said:


> My setup is with an LG 32" monitor with which i wish to connect Swans M10 as primary sound output,Inputs would be TATA SKY HD+, and secondary input as my LAPTOP monitor.
> @hitesh  : please give a review, am very much inclined to buy them and a few queries if you can help me.
> 1) Have you tried connecting a DAC with it? does it help with sound output, I talked to hifinage, they told me if you wish to use them for TV using a DAC would help a lot. So can throw any light on it?
> 2)Comments on the build quality? The cable into satellite speakers are not interchangeable so am afraid i might damage them? Did you face any such problems?
> ...



Compare to hifinage...ProAudioHome was good service also negotiable. Bought *SwanM200KII.*


----------



## hitesh (Jul 13, 2017)

madzeus said:


> My setup is with an LG 32" monitor with which i wish to connect Swans M10 as primary sound output,Inputs would be TATA SKY HD+, and secondary input as my LAPTOP monitor.
> @hitesh  : please give a review, am very much inclined to buy them and a few queries if you can help me.
> 1) Have you tried connecting a DAC with it? does it help with sound output, I talked to hifinage, they told me if you wish to use them for TV using a DAC would help a lot. So can throw any light on it?
> 2)Comments on the build quality? The cable into satellite speakers are not interchangeable so am afraid i might damage them? Did you face any such problems?
> ...



I currently don't have time for a detailed review (with a separate thread). I will reply to just specific points here

1) I do not have a DAC nor have connected these to my TV, so I can't comment
2) Build quality is very good. The only drawback is that the spider and surround are not covered (these are speaker parts that move inwards and outwards; hope I'm using the right terms lol). Cables are thick (those double cylinders type) and reliable
3) I haven't used any bluetooth receiver with these speakers
4) Don''t worry about burn-in. For me, the sound definitely changed over the long period, but I can't place the exact difference. The burn-in period is definitely not a few hours IMO
5) Bass is the weakest part of these speakers. The deepest bass is missing (20-45hz; basically the lower half of sub-bass). Logitech Z623 would definitely have been better in this department. And yeah, it does disappoint in bass some times
6) Nope, totally working fine since I bought these

I bought these from ebay as mentioned somewhere above. The experience was nice


----------



## hitesh (Jul 13, 2017)

madzeus said:


> @hitesh: Sorry for bormbarding you with tags  but could you also tell me the best position to place them, from what i have read they sound best when placed on table, but i do not have the space to place a 2.1 on my desk, can i place them @ 6 feet height above my Monitor, and still have the same sound experience? Finally Hows was the experience and will you recommend them for my setup?? Thank you


Table is definitely better than floor. I can't comment on placing them that high above, I haven't tried that. My suggestion would be that wherever you place them, make sure they face as close to your ears (for movies and games). For music, this isn't necessary

If SQ is the highest priority, definitely get these. Otherwise get Z623


----------



## madzeus (Jul 13, 2017)

shreeux said:


> Compare to hifinage...ProAudioHome was good service also negotiable. Bought *SwanM200KII.*


Thanks shreeux. did you buy them offline? or online?? if online via which website?


----------



## madzeus (Jul 13, 2017)

hitesh said:


> I currently don't have time for a detailed review (with a separate thread). I will reply to just specific points here
> 
> 1) I do not have a DAC nor have connected these to my TV, so I can't comment
> 2) Build quality is very good. The only drawback is that the spider and surround are not covered (these are speaker parts that move inwards and outwards; hope I'm using the right terms lol). Cables are thick (those double cylinders type) and reliable
> ...



Thanks Hitesh for the pointers.  Do we have a swans M10 dedicated thread here @ digit ? can you please point me to it. Thanks again


----------



## shreeux (Jul 14, 2017)

madzeus said:


> Thanks shreeux. did you buy them offline? or online?? if online via which website?



Offline...Get Demo Speaker 14500/- with same Warranty in ProAudioHome.


Best Preferable Sites to Buy Swans M200MKII?


----------



## shreeux (Jul 14, 2017)

madzeus said:


> Thanks Hitesh for the pointers.  Do we have a swans M10 dedicated thread here @ digit ? can you please point me to it. Thanks again



Swans M10 vs Logitech Z623

Save money...Dont go below 10k....atleast M50...Its single time investment...


----------



## madzeus (Jul 14, 2017)

shreeux said:


> Swans M10 vs Logitech Z623
> 
> Save money...Dont go below 10k....atleast M50...Its single time investment...


Do you know where can i get something as grand as M10 withing 10k??  proaudiohome sells @ 22k


----------



## shreeux (Jul 14, 2017)

madzeus said:


> Do you know where can i get something as grand as M10 withing 10k??  proaudiohome sells @ 22k



Swan M10 its have mid woofer...You can't place separately...Place along with satellite. 

Below 10 Logitech 623 only.... So save money get after 3-6months later.

You may contact ProAudioHome or Hifiange ask for any offer or some additional discount.


----------



## madzeus (Jul 14, 2017)

@shreeux :My setup includes a LG monitor 32",(bought for 16k) which was delivered today, so am sitting with a creative muvo 10 which is OK but inadequate for the TV hence cant really wait to save and have thus decided to go with M10. Thanks for your inputs.


With M10 the problems/points which i am worried about is
1) speaker cones are unprotected,am afraid i might damage them hence cant place on table, will put them on wall shelves with vibration pad etc. Did anyone of the owners face the same concern?Did you cover them with cloth mesh/or any other arrangement.
2)what about popping sound  while being switched off.? Is that an issue at all or am i just nit picking?
3)Really confused if DAC required or not? Dont really want to buy one? point me in some direction regarding VFM DACs. Though i might have to buy just the speakers for now but do tell about improved performance after DAC. 
 Thank you all for helping me!!


----------



## shreeux (Jul 15, 2017)

madzeus said:


> @shreeux :My setup includes a LG monitor 32",(bought for 16k) which was delivered today, so am sitting with a creative muvo 10 which is OK but inadequate for the TV hence cant really wait to save and have thus decided to go with M10. Thanks for your inputs.
> 
> 
> With M10 the problems/points which i am worried about is
> ...




First of all why you need speakers...Movies..Music..Games..Tv Shows? Decide first...!!!

Whoever ever bought SwanM10 in this forum..not fully satisfied...they are like to plan upgraded again.

You may go with less budget Creative or Logitech (2.0-2.1) 2.5-5k more models available choose accordingly your needs.


1) Don't cover with a cloth while using...No need vibration pad.Its not powered speakers...You may place any rubber sheet or wooden pad.

2)Popping sound some of the members get the issues..not all...they told its normal..when query raised in the service center.

3)If you are a music lover or audiophile...Go for DAC...
  But SwanM10 is 2.1 not required..If need goes for Chromecast audio..Don't spend too much on DAC..Unless you have best setup.

Try to Demo any showroom near your circle...In any Product


Read this thread fully...You get some Idea....*Need to buy 2.1 Speaker, Any Suggetions?*


----------



## madzeus (Jul 16, 2017)

shreeux said:


> First of all why you need speakers...Movies..Music..Games..Tv Shows? Decide first...!!!
> 
> Whoever ever bought SwanM10 in this forum..not fully satisfied...they are like to plan upgraded again.
> 
> ...




1)Usage wise its going to be more of movies/TV series>> Music >> gaming. Couldnt ger a demo as no one in BIHAR sells these..will be going to Delhi in a month or so,anyone know any plaecs where i can get a demo in Delhi ??

2)Regarding other options (in lesser budget 3-6k INR ) is there any worthy mention? Had a bad review of F & D, friend's  5.1 turned into a dud within 5-6 months,so don't want that. Do mention if any worth sets in lesser range which would be bang for bunk,if i skip SWANS M10 for now.

3) My room is 100 sq feet or so. After taking feedback from so many of you, i would follow your advice to skip DAC as of now, will upgrade if later necessary.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 16, 2017)

madzeus said:


> 1)Usage wise its going to be more of movies/TV series>> Music >> gaming. Couldnt ger a demo as no one in BIHAR sells these..will be going to Delhi in a month or so,anyone know any plaecs where i can get a demo in Delhi ??
> 
> 2)Regarding other options (in lesser budget 3-6k INR ) is there any worthy mention? Had a bad review of F & D, friend's  5.1 turned into a dud within 5-6 months,so don't want that. Do mention if any worth sets in lesser range which would be bang for bunk,if i skip SWANS M10 for now.
> 
> 3) My room is 100 sq feet or so. After taking feedback from so many of you, i would follow your advice to skip DAC as of now, will upgrade if later necessary.



As per your needs of speaker preferences...You may go with Logitech or Creative as per your budget 2.0 or 2.1.


----------



## Minion (Jul 16, 2017)

madzeus said:


> My setup is with an LG 32" monitor with which i wish to connect Swans M10 as primary sound output,Inputs would be TATA SKY HD+, and secondary input as my LAPTOP monitor.
> @hitesh  : please give a review, am very much inclined to buy them and a few queries if you can help me.
> 1) Have you tried connecting a DAC with it? does it help with sound output, I talked to hifinage, they told me if you wish to use them for TV using a DAC would help a lot. So can throw any light on it?
> 2)Comments on the build quality? The cable into satellite speakers are not interchangeable so am afraid i might damage them? Did you face any such problems?
> ...



If you want speakers for watching movies then you will be disappointed with swan speakers they are suitable for listening music only I suggest you logitech z623 for your purpose.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 16, 2017)

Minion said:


> If you want speakers for watching movies then you will be disappointed with swan speakers they are suitable for listening music only I suggest you logitech z623 for your purpose.



You mean which model in Swan?

Just Info...

I was recently bought SwanM200KII...After several queries from members.

First, i played BR-Rip movies through my PC via HDMI cable to TV and Audio Output to Swan speakers....Final verdict Video and Audio not effective, especially bass.

Again i tried played BR-Rip movies through USB pen drive directly to Tv and Audio output from 3.5mm jack to swan speakers...Final verdict Video and Audio was stunning very effective, especially bass was awsome....When full volume uable to sit in front, some times while watching movies hearing some sound behind me..look like 5.1 setup.


----------



## Minion (Jul 17, 2017)

shreeux said:


> You mean which model in Swan?
> 
> Just Info...
> 
> ...



What i meant by that post is swan speakers are good at providing quality sound but where it fails is power swan speakers you are using right now has 35 watts of power while logitech Z623 has 200 watts of power and OP needs a speacker to watch action movies


----------



## madzeus (Jul 17, 2017)

@Minion: Hi, thanks for your inputs,does wattage actually convert to sound loudness? Check Wilson X2 Alexandria (HERE)
Minimum Amplifier Power: 20w per channel.Granted, those are $120,000 speakers and the size of drivers;  Its going to be louder than anything i have heard,So a little skeptical about wattage to sound loudness, since an avg user looks for wattage=loudness, sometimes data is screwed.

From what i have read:- Typically, speakers range from 85-92 db measured at 1 meter with 1 watt applied.
Can any SWAN m10 owner get sound measurement in db using  app like sound meter (link HERE) 

for a point of reference for the volume:

10db = normal breathing
60db = normal conversation
110db = shouting in ear, power saw, car horn
120db = rock concert, jet plane at ramp, ambulance siren


----------



## shreeux (Jul 17, 2017)

Minion said:


> What i meant by that post is swan speakers are good at providing quality sound but where it fails is power swan speakers you are using right now has 35 watts of power while logitech Z623 has 200 watts of power and OP needs a speacker to watch action movies



I to chose to buy Logitech Z623 2.1 for TV....Later


madzeus said:


> @Minion: Hi, thanks for your inputs,does wattage actually convert to sound loudness? Check Wilson X2 Alexandria (HERE)
> Minimum Amplifier Power: 20w per channel.Granted, those are $120,000 speakers and the size of drivers;  Its going to be louder than anything i have heard,So a little skeptical about wattage to sound loudness, since an avg user looks for wattage=loudness, sometimes data is screwed.
> 
> From what i have read:- Typically, speakers range from 85-92 db measured at 1 meter with 1 watt applied.
> ...



Just info viewed today
Swan D1010-IV Review


----------



## shreeux (Jul 17, 2017)

Minion said:


> What i meant by that post is swan speakers are good at providing quality sound but where it fails is power swan speakers you are using right now has 35 watts of power while logitech Z623 has 200 watts of power and OP needs a speacker to watch action movies



I feel not makes  any difference while watching action movies in TV with Swan. Even though still not demo in Z623.

I to chose to buy Logitech Z623 2.1 for TV....Later jump to SwanM200KII for my PC.

Still pending to buy 2.1 setup for My TV.


----------



## Minion (Jul 17, 2017)

madzeus said:


> @Minion: Hi, thanks for your inputs,does wattage actually convert to sound loudness? Check Wilson X2 Alexandria (HERE)
> Minimum Amplifier Power: 20w per channel.Granted, those are $120,000 speakers and the size of drivers;  Its going to be louder than anything i have heard,So a little skeptical about wattage to sound loudness, since an avg user looks for wattage=loudness, sometimes data is screwed.
> 
> From what i have read:- Typically, speakers range from 85-92 db measured at 1 meter with 1 watt applied.
> ...





madzeus said:


> @Minion: Hi, thanks for your inputs,does wattage actually convert to sound loudness? Check Wilson X2 Alexandria (HERE)
> Minimum Amplifier Power: 20w per channel.Granted, those are $120,000 speakers and the size of drivers;  Its going to be louder than anything i have heard,So a little skeptical about wattage to sound loudness, since an avg user looks for wattage=loudness, sometimes data is screwed.
> 
> From what i have read:- Typically, speakers range from 85-92 db measured at 1 meter with 1 watt applied.
> ...



Well i am no audiophile but i read reviews out of my passion but what i know is power is not equal to loudness.


----------



## madzeus (Aug 24, 2017)

Hello guys,
Finally got SWANS M10 from PRoAudioHome via amazon with 15% cashback on independence sale.
The speakers are pretty awesome,in brief all what you have heard about them is true,they seem to me the most VFM package,given they handle music and movies pretty well.Saw some action movies,Dunkirk Musical  tracks,Armin Van Buren and S10 Coke studio just to cover most corners and they never disappoint even once.Using @ 50-60 % volume. Bass is not lacking at all,neither is it muffled around 70-80% bass normally. The blue light is irksome,so placed the woofer behind the monitor. Yes,the popping sound is there,but according to ProAudioHome its nothing to worry. Though they are not exceptionally loud,good enough for a party in medium sized room. Will check them in my hall later on.
Consider me impressed.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 24, 2017)

madzeus said:


> Hello guys,
> Finally got SWANS M10 from PRoAudioHome via amazon with 15% cashback on independence sale.
> The speakers are pretty awesome,in brief all what you have heard about them is true,they seem to me the most VFM package,given they handle music and movies pretty well.Saw some action movies,Dunkirk Musical  tracks,Armin Van Buren and S10 Coke studio just to cover most corners and they never disappoint even once.Using @ 50-60 % volume. Bass is not lacking at all,neither is it muffled around 70-80% bass normally. The blue light is irksome,so placed the woofer behind the monitor. Yes,the popping sound is there,but according to ProAudioHome its nothing to worry. Though they are not exceptionally loud,good enough for a party in medium sized room. Will check them in my hall later on.
> Consider me impressed.



Good to Heard....Pls post with image setup.


----------

